# autorun.inf mit powerpoint



## TheMike (30. Mai 2003)

hu ihrser

ich habe in den letzten stunden diverse foren durchkämmt und bin unzähligen links gefolgt ... und habe auch schon verschiedene lösungsansätzt ausprobiert - aba erfolglos ... sonst wär ich ja jetzt nicht hier ...

also eigentlich möcht ich ja was ganz einfaches. für eine firmenpräsentation auf cd möchte ich ein autorun.inf, das mir automatisch beim einlegen der cd die präsentation startet. 
netterweise auch mit dem powerpoint-viewer, der auch auf der scheibe wäre.

aber wie? standardmässig lassen sich ja nur ausführbare dateien direkt mit "open=datei.exe" verknüpfen.
ich habs also mit 

[autorun]
open=PPView97.exe present\praesentation.lst

probiert. und dann in der .lst-datei die .pps-datei aufgeführt

funzt net ... 

also mal so:
[autorun]
open=shelexec present\praesentation.pps

nach dem vorschlag von selfhtml ... funzt auch net ... 

und schliesslich auch noch die präsentation als pack&go abgespeichert 

[autorun]
open=PNGSETUP.EXE

aber auch das hat nicht gefunzt ... 


WIE geht das? *kraisch*

thx für jeden tip ... 

hurz!


----------



## wackelpudding (31. Mai 2003)

ich kenn’ den viewer jetzt net genau, aber greift der sich nicht automatisch PPSes unter den nagel, wenn kein PowerPoint installiert ist?
folglich müsste es klappen, wenn du


```
[autorun]
open=PPView97.exe present\praesentation.pps
```
verwendest.

post scriptum: versuch’ mal


```
[autorun]
open=PPView97.exe .\present\praesentation.pps {bzw. .lst}
```
also &raquo;*.\*&laquo; hinzuzusetzen.


----------



## TheMike (1. Juni 2003)

nö, funzt auch so net ...

aba danke für den tip.

hat sonst noch wer ne idee?  

*leichtverzweifeltguck*


----------



## wackelpudding (2. Juni 2003)

naja, wenn dann musst du halt so ignorant sein und voraussetzen, dass der PowerPoint Viewer oder PowerPoint selber installiert ist.
und dann klappt die anweisung mit der _shelexec.exe_ definitiv, wenn du dem pfad noch ein &raquo;*.\*&laquo; voranstellst.
[ich nutz’ diese möglichkeit selber viel zu oft, als dass ich mitbekommen hätte, dass dies nicht funktioniert.]

aber wenn noch wer ’ne andere möglichkeit hat, her damit... =)

[meine zweite möglichkeit sollte wirklich die letzte sein, da ja nicht überall PowerPoint oder der Viewer installiert ist.]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Juni 2003)

...schreib mal in die Autorun.inf:

[autorun]
open= /s "Playlist.lst"

"Playlist.lst" - durch deine "lst" ersetzen

Wenn Projektor etc. nicht auf oberster Ebene, dann im Bedarfsfalle Pfade anpassen...

- OHNE GEWÄHR -


----------



## TheMike (16. Juni 2003)

thx für die tips.

schlussendlich hats dann doch geklappt. aber ich musste den viewer mit allen dll's und so mit auf die cd brennen, damit er auch von der cd aus starten kann.
und dann die autorun.inf so:

[autorun]
open=ppview32.exe present\praesent.pps

geht wahlweise auch mit der .lst, wenn man mehrere präsentationen hat.

aber das problem (jedenfalls für mich): 
da der pp-viewer auf pp 97 basiert - und auch nicht mehr weiter entwickelt wird - sind alle interaktiven elemente, die in pp 2000 oder pp xp neu dazu gekommen sind, nicht funktionsfähig auf dem player. also zb interaktive schaltflächen für ne navigation - no chance!

laut ms ist der ms-producer als nachfolger für den pp-viewer gedacht ... aber ob und wie der funktioniert oder mit pp 97 kompatibel ist, hab ich net getestet.

any more questions?


----------



## semmelfussel (7. Januar 2004)

*powerpoint autorun*

hilfe, 

ich laboriere gerade an genau demselben Problem herum - eine autorun-CD mit Powerpoint zu erstellen:

Kann mir jemand von Euch laienfreundlich erklären, was genau ich auf die CD brennen muss, d. h. was bedeutet "viewer mit allen dll's und so..."?!

vielen vielen dank


----------



## TheMike (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo

Erstmal die entscheidende Frage: Welche PP-Version verwendest du? 
Hast du in deiner Präsentation interaktive Elemente wie Schaltflächen und so?

Falls ja, kannst dus gleich vergessen, das geht net mit dem PP-Viewer.

Ansonsten kannst dich ja nochmal melden.

Ahja, hier noch n paar Hinweise zu MS und so:

PPT2002: PowerPoint Viewer kann nicht alle PowerPoint-Animationen anzeigen
<http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;285493>

Der Viewer wird von Microsft auch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.

Das neue Tool heisst Microsoft Producer:

PowerPoint 2002-Add-In: Producer V1.1
<http://office.microsoft.com/germany/downloads/2002/producer.aspx>

grussss


----------



## semmelfussel (7. Januar 2004)

*powerpoint autorun*

Ich verwende Powerpoint 2000, hatte bis jetzt nur eine Schaltfläche in der Präsentation - zum Starten. Auf die könnte ich nötigenfalls auch verzichten. 

Eines macht mir allerdings noch Sorgen - Teil der Präsentation ist ein mp3-Sound, der automatisch mitlaufen soll - beim Brennen auf CD verliert Powerpoint allerdings regelmäßig den Pfad, von Autorun ganz zu schweigen. 

Bei meinen diesbezüglichen Versuchen erscheint  dann lediglich eine Fehlermeldung bezüglich files auf die nicht zugegriffen werden kann?

Läßt sich das Problem vielleicht mit PPT 2002 einfacher lösen?

Tausend Dank!


----------

